# KitchenAid Pasta Roller Attachment



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 25, 2020)

So does anybody here have one of these... and what do you think about it?

TL;dr
And now for the rest of the story...
I usually use an extruder when I make pasta, but for ravioli and lasagne I have always hand rolled. But it is a lot of work, and because of that I don't do it so often (and I love ravioli).

So I am considering a pasta roller, and the KitchenAid attachment along with the Marcato Atlas are the top two contenders. I don't need the cutter, and I envision the KitchenAid attachment to be much handier than having to crank with one hand and feed/receive with the other.

Problem is... I see way too many reviews about what a fragile P.O.S the KA roller is (and frankly, while I like the mixer, the attachments I have are expensive and of dubious quality). Of course there are good reviews as well, but even on the KitchenAid site, almost all of the non-incentivized reviews are negative.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 25, 2020)

I've had the roller for my KA for years, as well as the cutters and the extruder.  Then two years ago DW got me the ravioli maker for Christmas.  I love the rollers and cutters, but more often then not, I prefer tagliatelle or paparadelle.  For ribbons that wide, you have to do the cutting by hand.

The ravioli maker, not so much.  I find it better to just make ravioli by hand.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks. I'm only interested in the roller. Do you find that it works well, and fairly easy to clean. And reports of it breaking and or falling off of the mixer greatly exaggerated?


----------



## bbqcoder (Jan 27, 2020)

I have the roller and the cutters. No issues with the roller. I’ve had mine for about twenty years and use it several times per year. Works well. I don’t see how it would break.  It’s very solid and easy to clean in my opinion.

Where are the negative reviews you are reading?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 27, 2020)

bbqcoder said:


> Where are the negative reviews you are reading?



Look at the non-incentivized reviews on the Kitchenaid site, or the 1 and 2 star reviews on Amazon.

Of course, there are always one star reviews on Amazon (even for products I find exemplary), which is why I asked for comments here. Kitchenaid has a 25% off coupon code 'till the end of the month so I just ordered one.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 3, 2020)

Gotta admit this thing is awesome. I've used it three or four times and it's a joy to use. Looks like my extruder will only be used for tubular shapes going forward.

Not quite sure why the bottom of it has plastic panels, but I am pretty happy with it nevertheless.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 3, 2020)

*Scott*, here's what I found on many of our Amazon orders:
Make sure that you're buying from that particular manufacture.
In other words, make sure it's really from KA and not some knock-off place with plastic parts.
I've had my KA Pasta set of three: roller, fettuccine and spaghetti cutters for I'd say about 25 years.  I paid $99 at Williams-Sonoma Shop, long before internet shopping 
I love it and use it often.  To clean it I simply moisten a towel, and wipe it down.  Pasta dough isn't very messy, at least mine isn't, it's pretty firm and sometime even just a pastry brush will do the trick.


----------

